# "Milky" water, 20+ days after substrate replacemen



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I am having an issue with "cloudy water".

20 days ago, I changed substrate in aquarium #1 (removed silica sand, added play sand). Aquarium is 80 gallons, freshwater, buffered with baking soda, epsom salt. Inhabitants are primarily young Tropheus and assorted other cichlids from same lake.

For the first 7 to 9 days, all appeared normal. Thereafter, immediately after 50% to 75% water changes, all appears clear. However, within 48 hours of water changes, my water becomes slightly "milky" in appearance. I have tested my water, and I had Petland Crossroads test my water, and both tests report OK.

Filtration includes 2 Ã- AquaClear AC110 HOB, 2 Ã- Regent AquaTech (170 Gallons Per Hour) Powerheads with HydroSponge #4 pre-filter, and 1 Ã- Regent AquaTech (200 Gallons Per Hour) Canister Filter with Micron Cartridge for Polishing installed. I've tried waiting five days between water changes, and waiting as little as two days, arriving back at the same result every time.

_For what it's worth, 13 days ago, I changed substrate in aquarium #2 (removed silica sand, added play sand) and over the last week, I've had the "milky" thing going on here as well, but not to the extreme #1 was at Day 13. Aquarium volume, filtration, everything except stock list, is identical to aquarium #1._

*Assuming I've triggered some kind of "re-cycle" by changing 100% of substrates, even though Texas Holey Rocks, HOB filter media and ceramic rings were preserved, how long can I expect the "milk" to continue?* I feel so "newbie" posting all of this, but it's been a long time since I've had to deal with something like this.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like the new sand was not rinsed enoughâ€¦

When I get new substrate, I rinse it multiple times, and when itâ€™s all cleanâ€¦ I rinse it some moreâ€¦

You might try turning your sand over every few days, and put filter floss in all your filters.

It should clear upâ€¦

.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have switched stuff on aged tanks plenty of times. I doubt since you say you have all that decor you are going through another cycle unless you let all the decor dry out.

It just sounds like you didn't rinse it enough. It is a pain rinsing it. I was at it the other night for about 1 hour and I thought it was clean but after putting it in it was cloudy for a night.

Keep up with rinsing out that filter media as well as just doing water changes. You can also go out and get something from the pet shop that helps the dust bind together and get caught up easier in the filter.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

+1 on the rinsing.....i rinsed my pool filter sand so many times over so many days that it wasnt funny and i still didnt get it to where i was sure it was a1 crystal clear.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I have now attached the Regent AquaTech (200 Gallons Per Hour) Canister Filter with Micron Cartridge for Polishing that was running on setup #2, up to setup #1.

Setup #1 now has 2 Ã- AC110 HOB, 2 Ã- PowerHead with Sponge, and 2 Ã- Canister with Micron Polisher. Due to the fact the clarity has been slowly improving with bi-weekly water changes, I think the "silt" or "dust" idea may be what I am facing and it is slowly being removed.

I ended up adding back three tablespoons of Malaysian Trumpet Snails over the last few days to help move the sand around, so maybe they can help get the residual dust into the water column for removal by mechanical filtration.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh man you are in for it now. One problem just led to another.

Those snails breed in ways rabbits could only dream of.

Bi weekly changes are not going to do you any justice. Just do a few big ones. One nice size change once a day until its clear.

How do you add 3 tablespoons of snails :-?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Stir up the sand and use a product called "Clarity". It will allow your filter to take up the fine particles. Then, replace the filter media. If its dust from the sand, this will work. If its a bacterial bloom of some type, this will also work.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

:-? IIRC coagulants do not work on bacterial blooms.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

JWerner2: I always kept 1000s of these snails in the last two substrates. When I removed the last substrate, I filtered the snails out with a net. I then stored them in a pitcher. I gave several tablespoons to friends who wanted them, then when the want list was satisfied, I added some back to my setups with new substrates. I never had to stir the sand as the snails did it for me, and I had crystal clear water. Everday, the water looks clearer than before, so I think I am doing the right thing, sticking to occasional water changes, and waiting it out.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just saying from what my experience is with those snails and from what many others report they breed in ways that make them one of the biggest pest snails around. The only bonus is they don't eat plants but pulling more tan 12 out a week is irritating if you ask me.



> Everday, the water looks clearer than before, so I think I am doing the right thing, sticking to occasional water changes, and waiting it out.


Not to be rude but you have asked for some help with this. I would not consider 20+ days any bit of progress when it could be cleared up in one day.

Im glad to hear its clearing up but I just have to always add my .02$


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

JWerner2: I don't consider the snails negative at all, so we'll agree to disagree there. I posted on three forums and the consensus seems to be that either I didn't rinse the sand enough (I didn't rinse at all, I never do, lazy I guess) or bacterial bloom. I guess I was looking for "observations" more than "help". I wanted to see if it set of "alarms" with anyone, or if I could just ride this thing out.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well its not good for the fish I'll tell yah that. Especially after 20+ days.

Think of it as almost being lung disease only lack the carbonates. The fine dust gets in the gills and can cause some damage to the little things. I never had a incident nore have I personally heard of one but I myself and everyone I talk to about fish rinse substrate so they don't need to worry about these things. IMO I would do those big changes and get rid of it but thats just me.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Isn't "bi-weekly" twice per week? Or am I thinking "semi-weekly"? In either case, I was *trying* to refer to once every 3-4 days. I have been changing 75% every 3-4 days, trying to clear it up. So far, big improvements, but not "crystal clear" as of yet. Originally, I would say clarity was 2/10, 10 being perfect. Now, I would say about 7/10 after two weeks of frequent water changes.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

:lol: apparently it means both twice a week and every 2 weeks ( what I thought you were talking about was every two weeks ):lol:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/biweekly


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

JWerner2: Please don't think I do not appreciate the exchanges we are having. Sometimes posts like mine can get lost in the shuffle, as alot of people will glance over "same old questions" type of posts. I am definitely noticing improvements, and you have reinforced my desire to keep up with the large water changes.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

trouble is that once you add the sand to the tank without rinsing then you have increased the problem ten fold ...maybe you can just syphon it all out into a large plastic storage container and work on it there.

do some water changes and clean out the filters gradually.

then reintroduce the fully rinsed sand.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I would (and I know this is going to be a pain) remove the sand and rinse it in a bucket , then put it back in the tank. It really can't be stressed enough the importance of cleaning sand very very well before putting it in your tank. I tried it once with just barely cleaning sand and I totaly wrecked a HOB. It really mangled the impeller magnet.

While your water might be starting to clear up for now, it wont take much to cloud it up again. Once fish start to dig in it or you start moving decor around it will stir up more of the fine sediment(for lack of a better word) and the water will cloud up again . The degree depends on how much the substrate is disturbed ,and it takes FOREVER to stop on its own. I also don't think the snails are going to help you much either. They just cant stir the sand up enough to have an impact.

Just pull out the sand rinse and return , and you'll have no worries. I'd bet *JWerner2's* Tanks on it. :lol:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why did you post the smiley face behind such a horrible joke? You know what they say about people that are the only ones laughing at they're own joke don't you :wink:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Humor is in the eye of the beholder, but I'm sure I'm not the only one laughing :wink:


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I was laughing. Sorry, jwerner2.

Also, you should rinse the sand. A LOT!!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Also, you should rinse the sand. A LOT!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

The water in #1 (sand was changed first, original complaint of cloudiness) is finally clear now, about 4 weeks to the day after the substrate change.

The water in #2 (sand was changed a week after #1) is about the same cloudiness as #1 was when I made my original post, over a week ago.

The timeline of these situations definitely leading me down "bacterial bloom" road. I feel like such a newbie, even though I'm not LOL. I didn't think a substrate change was going to change things up this much. Well, at least I am down the road to better things now. Thanks for all of the encouragement guys.


----------



## foodmission (Mar 5, 2004)

vcxvcv


----------

